# RedFly #10



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

You can add Roundabout Watercraft LLC to that sponsor list!


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

Marcus may have you let know we will be fishing Redfly #10. If not I wanted to let you know will be there.
Fred McClendon


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

We are one week away from RedFly#10. Raffle prizes are still rolling in. Hopefully everyone is finding fish to work for next Sunday. The captain's meeting is officially from 6-7 pm this Saturday at Circles. I will be there registering anglers starting at 5 pm. I will make announcements and review the rules starting at about 6:30 pm. Please be sure that at least one angler from each team registers and pays on that night. Also, each team must provide measuring device for approval at the meeting.


----------

